# First DIY mix for me.



## Raslin (24/9/14)

Just used mt Sky blue diy kit to mix 20ml sweet rasberry, 30 ml Ry4 Asian and 30ml Kaluha and cream.

Can't wait for it to steep. Hope it comes out ok.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Holding thumbs for you. Let us know. I was so bad at DIY, had to give it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (25/9/14)

I tried eciggies RY4 and tried to DIY it. Tasted more like litchi. Must have been my pg vg ratio. 

But all the best man. Let us know how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/9/14)

Raslin said:


> Just used mt Sky blue diy kit to mix 20ml sweet rasberry, 30 ml Ry4 Asian and 30ml Kaluha and cream.
> 
> Can't wait for it to steep. Hope it comes out ok.


 
Cool, what percentages of flavour did you mix in?


----------



## hands (25/9/14)

diy sure is fun and very rewarding. with some experimentation you are sure to get a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (25/9/14)

Derick said:


> Cool, what percentages of flavour did you mix in?


I decided to keep it simple first time round so 7% flavour for all of them. Nic at 9mg

The Ry4 seems just right. The raspberries might need some more flavour- we will see after a few days. The kahlua is still to be judged.

The mix is 50/50. That seems good in terms of throat hit vs vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/9/14)

Raslin said:


> I decided to keep it simple first time round so 7% flavour for all of them. Nic at 9mg
> 
> The Ry4 seems just right. The raspberries might need some more flavour- we will see after a few days. The kahlua is still to be judged.
> 
> The mix is 50/50. That seems good in terms of throat hit vs vapour.


The raspberry strengthens up with steeping, so give it a few days - it is a flavour we almost skipped because it was so weak when we mixed it at first, then I tried it again after 10 days or so and it was a lot better - The colour will darken and go pinkish, then you know it is just right 

The Kalua needs a bit of EM for me, but everyone is different.

we also mix ours at 50/50, I feel it is a good compromise between flavour vs vapour, but we mix for the masses - something to please the majority of vapers, so you might want to play with that a bit if you wish - More VG will make the flavour more muted, but it will make more vapor and give that full creamy vapour feeling in the mouth. The stronger flavours will work for this, as they can take a bit of muting.

PG will bring the flavour out more (like for the raspberry) and it will add to the throat hit for some people, but your vapour production will take a hit, giving it a 'thinner' airy sensation in the mouth compared to the VG.

Any way, it is lots of fun to DIY, especially when you start to combine flavours and create a combination of flavours that should not work, but does 

Hope you enjoy and if I can offer a bit of advice when starting out: mix with the zero nic PG and VG for starters, so if a mix completely sucks, at least you wasted the cheap stuff  - then when you get the flavour profile right, you can always re-mix using nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (25/9/14)

Remember that a bit of Vanilla with the Raspberry will also bring out the flavour, The Raspberry is also a very subtle flavour and really does improve with time.


----------



## Raslin (25/9/14)

@Derick, thanks for the tips. I will definitely like to follow your advice in teems of mixing without nic first. My 20yr old vapes 0nic so if the recipe is right he can vape that and I will redo with nic.

I hear you about fine tuning to suit the individual, I plan to make a 60% vg version for Gen, my wife. She still smokes a analog now and then because she seems to need a heavier feel.

@Mel, that sounds yummy, I will try that on Saturday for sure


----------



## capetocuba (25/9/14)

I have been doing DIY juice for quite a few months now. I have found with the desert flavours I need to go up to 18% flavour ratio. Now my juice is getting the flavour I get out of my Nicoticket juices. My tobacco & bakery I'm at around 15%. I always mix in quite a few flavours with my NET and bought tobacco flavours, there I use max 7% and add flavours flavours like salted caramel, hazelnut (many others) and always cream to make up the other 8%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (26/9/14)

@capetocuba, that sound high to me, 10ml will not go far .... how long do you steep at those ratio's?


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

Raslin said:


> Just used mt Sky blue diy kit to mix 20ml sweet rasberry, 30 ml Ry4 Asian and 30ml Kaluha and cream.
> 
> Can't wait for it to steep. Hope it comes out ok.



great stuff. good luck and give us some feedback on your outcome


----------



## capetocuba (26/9/14)

Raslin said:


> @capetocuba, that sound high to me, 10ml will not go far .... how long do you steep at those ratio's?


Yeah I thought the same. However I have been tweaking recipes over time and these ratios for me work the best. My DIY still works out considerably cheaper than even the cheapest local juice at these ratios. I'm trying to steep for a minimum 1 month and some juice especially tobacco blends I steep for 2 months. I have cloned quite a few flavours I enjoy, sometimes get very close to original. That is not the sole aim, if I really like a juice I mix with the components I think are there and wait for the taste. If it tastes good and is smooth I rate it a winner. Ethyl Maltol is a great additive to most juice too.


----------



## Raslin (26/9/14)

Wow. Thats a long time. No wonder that some of the juices that I bought tasted weak.

I an going to have to rethink my schedule for usage. Thanks for the info. Learning more everyday.


----------



## capetocuba (26/9/14)

Raslin said:


> Wow. Thats a long time. No wonder that some of the juices that I bought tasted weak.
> 
> I an going to have to rethink my schedule for usage. Thanks for the info. Learning more everyday.


Pleasure mate. All the top/premium juice get better and better with steeping. I had no patience in the beginning and would vape after a week or so and wondered why it never tasted so good and was not smooth. I have a lot of juice in varying stages of steeping. Thats why past 2 days been only vaping my own as they are 2 months "old" now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## toke (26/9/14)

Raslin said:


> I decided to keep it simple first time round so 7% flavour for all of them. Nic at 9mg
> 
> The Ry4 seems just right. The raspberries might need some more flavour- we will see after a few days. The kahlua is still to be judged.
> 
> The mix is 50/50. That seems good in terms of throat hit vs vapour.


i ditched my sweet raspberry... at low percentages it tastes weak(even after steeping) and at higher percentages it tastes perfumy. the other flavours i tried are awesome tho!


----------



## PutRid (27/11/14)

toke said:


> i ditched my sweet raspberry... at low percentages it tastes weak(even after steeping) and at higher percentages it tastes perfumy. the other flavours i tried are awesome tho!


I just made my first 10ml bottle with Sweet Raspberry (12%) and sweet cream (1%) with a 40/60 PG/VG ratio, when I smell it, I dont smell anything but the thick VG, with maybe a hint of Raspberry. I quickly tested it and I hardly taste anything. Think I should let it steep for a few days. Or maybe my % is wrong?


----------



## capetocuba (27/11/14)

PutRid said:


> I just made my first 10ml bottle with Sweet Raspberry (12%) and sweet cream (1%) with a 40/60 PG/VG ratio, when I smell it, I dont smell anything but the thick VG, with maybe a hint of Raspberry. I quickly tested it and I hardly taste anything. Think I should let it steep for a few days. Or maybe my % is wrong?


Each brand of flavouring is different in terms of concentration. I use between 17% & 20% flavour and 1% ethyl maltol in all my juice. My mixes range from 4 flavours up to 7 flavours combined. I'm also mixing at 60/40 VG/PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (27/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Each brand of flavouring is different in terms of concentration. I use between 17% & 20% flavour and 1% ethyl maltol in all my juice. My mixes range from 4 flavours up to 7 flavours combined. I'm also mixing at 60/40 VG/PG.


Ahh ok, I was told that I should only mix 1% with the cream flavours to give the bold smooth feel on other flavours. Maybe I should just bump up the % on the flavours to get that burst, I struggle to taste quite alot of flavours, so I need something potent. lol.
Right now this Raspberry is toilet, Not liking it at all. Mainly because I taste hardly anything.


----------



## capetocuba (27/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Ahh ok, I was told that I should only mix 1% with the cream flavours to give the bold smooth feel on other flavours. Maybe I should just bump up the % on the flavours to get that burst, I struggle to taste quite alot of flavours, so I need something potent. lol.
> Right now this Raspberry is toilet, Not liking it at all. Mainly because I taste hardly anything.


Maybe up Raspberry to 15% and cream to 2%, try that. You can add the extra flavour rather than making new batch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (28/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Maybe up Raspberry to 15% and cream to 2%, try that. You can add the extra flavour rather than making new batch.


Awesome thanks will give that a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (28/11/14)

yeah, you want to steep the ry4 for a while... it's very spicy at first, but after a while it does become a very nice vape.. ry4 double on the other hand is a nice vape from the get go, but also with some long period of steeping, like the one guy said, more than a month, and the tabaco comes out nicely... well, that was the case with mine, hehe...

the raspberry is also very nice, I did some standalone and some I mixed with Bavarian Cream... and that is a goooood vape  some of mine are still steeping.... this sunday two weeks ago was my big mixing day, lol.. even made a 100ML ry4 double... still have some but letting it steep as long as possible.. so they are all just sitting in the drawer... 

the mixing thins is pretty interesting... just a tip, make notes of every mix you are doing... no matter how small the differences are... in the end if you get something that you are fond of, it just makes duplicating the result so much easier...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (28/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> the mixing thins is pretty interesting... just a tip, make notes of every mix you are doing... no matter how small the differences are... in the end if you get something that you are fond of, it just makes duplicating the result so much easier...


use eJuice Me Up or similar software and save your recipes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> .. even made a 100ML ry4 double... still have some but letting it steep as long as possible.. so they are all just sitting in the drawer...



Remember the larger the bottle the longer the natural steeping takes. My 100ml bottles can take up to 2 or 3 months till proper good


----------



## hands (28/11/14)

if you want to calculate cost Ez-Mix is useful. you enter the cost of your ingredients and your mixing %
here is a sample picture of a mix i made and its cost.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands (28/11/14)

eJuice me up shows drops and ml and i prefer the drops for small batches.


----------



## Krypt2Nyte (28/11/14)

Try mixing your flavors at a lower level. Below is a lesson I learnt from a well known guy on several forums around the world.

I started mixing my own liquids about a month after starting to vape, mostly because a fellow forum user pushed me on the Liberty Flights forum in the UK. I couldn't find a shop bought mix/flavor that I could use all day, and after being a smoker for 15 years and loving analog cigarettes. I had made a promise to my wife and myself that I would stop smoking when my daughter was born. I really, really loved smoking. It was a massive change because I had my last analog cigarette before lunch on the 1 March 2012 (3 months after my daughter was born), when I got my first ego battery, clearo and 36mg Totally Wicked Cuban cigar eliquid. After lunch I threw my box of analogs in the bin and went cold turkey. The nicotine fix was brilliant, but the feeling of satisfaction just wasn't there for me and I was sure I wouldn't stay off the stinky stix for very long. 

A month or so later, I ordered a DIY kit and mixed a batch of eliquid that my forum buddy had suggested, but with my own flavor twist. I doubled his flavor amounts, because I thought his levels of flavor were far to low for my taste buds. I kept the nicotine levels high at around 30mg, and let it steep for a week. When i vaped the first bit of my liquid on a dripping atty, I loved it. I made a batch for my buddy at a much lower nicotine level of 11mg and popped it off in the post for him to taste. He had been vaping for just over a year at that stage and had been mixing for people and selling on the forum, because his liquid was in great demand and very limited quantities. He was going to taste it and give me pointers, but I was sure it would be the mutts nuts.

A week later he called me and gave me a review of what I was now calling K2N juice. I was very happy and satisfied with my first attempt at DIY eliquid, and because I had made it, was more settled into vaping and not having an analog cigarette. What he told me was that I need to cut down on the flavoring, and probably halve it, which was really strange, because I had never told him that I had doubled the flavors in the recipe. 
I was shocked with the feedback and felt that i couldn't be wrong because it tasted great to me. He convinced me to mix a batch with a lower nicotine level and drop the flavors concentrate to what he had instructed. It would not only save me some money, but would also make the flavors stand out individually in the mix. I tried his way, and a week later a 20ml mix @ 18mg had steeped and was in a dripping atty, ready for the doubting me to endure.

What a shock I got when my doubt turned to delight!

I have been making and vaping the same mix for nearly 3 years now, and have even dropped my nic levels down to 10mg, without a noticeable change in flavor or nicotine hit. I do play around with bizarre mixes from time to time, but always come back to my all day vape.
I have never been back to analog cigarettes from day 1. 
The lesson I was lucky to be taught, was that a little goes a long way, and that listening to suggestions from experienced people can make the world of difference.

Mark

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (28/11/14)

hands said:


> use eJuice Me Up or similar software and save your recipes.


yeah, I do, but still, we note everything the old manual style as well, hehe


----------



## hands (28/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> we note everything the old manual style as well


so do i. a little note book in my mixing box.


----------

